# Kenny vs. Spenny 'Who can drink more beer?' Need help.



## tristan202 (Apr 16, 2006)

In this particular episode of the canadian comedy reality show, they play a piece of dark classical music approx halfway through. Spenny is really drunk, and is tumbling around the house while it plays. 
Does anyone know what piece of music I am talking about? I really need to know the composer and the name of the piece. I have been searching for a very long time.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Weltschmerz (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmmm....Canadians...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

he said it............


----------

